# One Day ...



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

One Day while looking out my office window ....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)

You should really get out more.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Sweet Jesus.


Image that thing looking through your window at you if it were real.


Jeff15 said:


> You should really get out more.......


You mean I should quit work ..... Mmmmm, ok!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 29, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Image that thing looking through your window at you if it were real.
> 
> You mean I should quit work ..... Mmmmm, ok!


I meant ' One day at a time sweet Jesus.'🎶🎵🎶🎶🎶🎵🎵🎶🎵🎶


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 29, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I meant ' One day at a time sweet Jesus.'🎶🎵🎶🎶🎶🎵🎵🎶🎵🎶


I knew that because I'm a mind reader.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

That's an interesting shot. We have a Jurassic World event here, but they want a lot of money for a very short time inside.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 30, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's an interesting shot. We have a Jurassic World event here, but they want a lot of money for a very short time inside.


Thanks, Jeff. I saw it outside of some building for children's something or other and it was only half finished.


----------

